# Help getting Google Maps from Android phone to display on main screen



## Paperbag (6 d ago)

Hello, first post here.
I am borrowing my mom’s 2017 Chevy Cruze for a bit. I have a Galaxy S20 FE phone with Google Maps on it that I use for directions. I was able to successfully pair my phone with the car’s Bluetooth, but I cannot figure out how to get my phone’s Google Maps app to display on the car’s main screen. Is this possible?
Thank you for any advice.
Joe


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Click the Android auto icon on the mylink screen.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I think you have to plug the phone into the USB to use Android Auto for that. There is no wireless Bluetooth screen projection like that.


----------



## Earthangel496 (Oct 17, 2017)

use your factory samsung usb cable to connect then select android auto


----------

